# مجرد سؤال!



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

يقول الأديب الايرلندي الشهير جورج برنارد شو : " إنه ( يقصد الكتاب المقدس ) من أخطر الكتب الموجودة على وجه الأرض أحفظوه في خزانة مغلقة بالمفتاح " .*

أفتح صموئيل الأول** 
20: 30 **فحمي غضب* *شاول على يوناثان و قال له يا ابن المتعوجة المتمردة أما علمت انك قد اخترت ابن يسئ* *لخزيك و خزي عورة أمك

أفتح على متى الإصحاح 15 فكل رجل غير يهودي كلب**

21**ثُمَّ غَادَرَ يَسُوعُ تِلْكَ الْمِنْطَقَةَ، وَذَهَبَ إِلَى* *نَوَاحِي صُورَ وَصَيْدَا**. 22**فَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ* *النَّوَاحِي، قَدْ تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ صَارِخَةً: «ارْحَمْنِي يَاسَيِّدُ،* *يَاابْنَ دَاوُدَ! اِبْنَتِي مُعَذَّبَةٌ جِدّاً، يَسْكُنُهَا شَيْطَانٌ**». 23**لكِنَّهُ لَمْ يُجِبْهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ. فَجَاءَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ يُلِحُّونَ عَلَيْهِ* *قَائِلِينَ: «اقْضِ لَهَا حَاجَتَهَا. فَهِيَ تَصْرُخُ فِي إِثْرِنَا**!» 24**فَأَجَابَ: «مَا أُرْسِلْتُ إِلاَّ إِلَى الْخِرَافِ الضَّالَّةِ، إِلَى بَيْتِ* *إِسْرَائِيلَ!» 25وَلكِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ اقْتَرَبَتْ إِلَيْهِ، وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ،* *وَقَالَتْ: «أَعِنِّي يَاسَيِّدُ**!» 26**فَأَجَابَ: «لَيْسَ مِنَ الصَّوَابِ أَنْ* *يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِجِرَاءِ الْكِلاَبِ!» إنجيل متى الإصحاح** 15*
 
 *ول القديس غريغوريوس** : " **إنني أعتقد وأقر بالحقيقة أن الخبز يستحيل - أي يتحول - اليوم أيضاً إذ* *يتقدس بالكلمة الإلهية إلى جسد الإله الكلمة** " ( **تعليمه فصل 37** )*
 
 *اعْبُرُوا فِي* *الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَاءَهُ وَاضْرِبُوا**. **لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا**. 6**اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ  وَالْعَذْرَاءَ  وَالطِّفْلَ  وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا* *لِلْهَلاَكِ.. )) حزقيال 9: 5-6** 

(( **طُوبَى لِمَنْ يُمْسِكُ أَطْفَالَكِ* *وَيَضْرِبُ بِهِمُ الصَّخْرَةَ**! )) **مزامير 137: 9*
 
 *أفتح لوقا 3:7**
3: 7 **و كان يقول للجموع الذين خرجوا ليعتمدوا منه يا أولاد الأفاعي من* *أراكم إن تهربوا من الغضب الاتي** 

**وإفتح متى 3:7** 
3: 7 **فلما راى كثيرين من* *الفريسيين و الصدوقيين ياتون الى معموديته قال لهم يا اولاد الافاعي من اراكم ان* *تهربوا من الغضب الاتي*
 
 *رؤيا5 عدد6**: **ورأيت فإذا في وسط العرش والحيوانات الاربعة وفي وسط الشيوخ* *خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح له سبعة قرون وسبع اعين هي سبعة ارواح الله المرسلة الى كل* *الارض**وفي إرميا11 عدد19: وانا كخروف داجن يساق الى* *الذبح ولم اعلم انهم فكروا عليّ افكارا قائلين لنهلك الشجرة بثمرها ونقطعه من ارض* *الاحياء فلا يذكر بعد اسمه**.*
 
 *فتح إشعياء **:6 **عدد1: في سنة* *وفاة عزيا الملك رأيت السيد جالسا على كرسي عال ومرتفع وأذياله تملأ* *الهيكل*
 *سفر* *إشعيا [ 3 : 16 ] : (( وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ : مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ* *يَتَشَامَخْنَ وَيَمْشِينَ مَمْدُودَاتِ الأَعْنَاقِ وَغَامِزَاتٍ بِعُيُونِهِنَّ* *وَخَاطِرَاتٍ فِي مَشْيِهِنَّ وَيُخَشْخِشْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ 17يُصْلِعُ* *السَّيِّدُ هَامَةَ بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ وَيُعَرِّي الرَّبُّ عَوْرَتَهُنَّ**. ))*
 
 *يقول كاتب مزمور [ 78 : 65 ] (( فاستيقظ الرب* *كنائم كجبار معيط من الخمر يصرخ عالياً من الخمر** ))*
 
 *يقول لك ربك فى هوشع....«اذْهَبْ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ* *امْرَأَةَ زِنًى وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً* *الرَّبَّ**!*
 
 *فتح كورنثوس 1 : 25* *(( **إن حماقة* *الله أعقل من الناس وضعف الله أشد قوة من الناس** ))*
 
 
 *فتح إشعياء........ 36** : 12
**إشعياء **36**عدد12: فقال ربشاقى هل إلى سيدك واليك أرسلني سيدي لكي أتكلم بهذا* *الكلام.أليس إلى الرجال* *الجالسين على السور ليأكلوا عذرتهم ويشربوا* *بولهم* *معكم**تَشْرَبُ الْمَاءَ بِـالْكَيْلِ. سُدْسَ الْهِينِ. مِنْ* *وَقْتٍ إِلَى وَقْتٍ تَشْرَبُهُ**. 12**وَتَأْكُلُ كَعْكاً مِنَ* *الشَّعِيرِ. عَلَى الْخُرْءِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ تَخْبِزُهُ أَمَامَ* *عُيُونِهِمْ**". 13**وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: (هَكَذَا يَأْكُلُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ* *خُبْزَهُمُ النَّجِسَ* *بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ* *
أَطْرُدُهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ".)حزقيال*
 
​ 
 *الأصحاح السابع*​ *7: 1 ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي صنعة يدي صناع *​ *7: 2 سرتك كاس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن *​ *7: 3 ثدياك كخشفتين توامي ظبية *​ *7: 4 عنقك كبرج من عاج عيناك كالبرك في حشبون عند باب بث ربيم انفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق *​ *7: 5 راسك عليك مثل الكرمل و شعر راسك كارجوان ملك قد اسر بالخصل *​ *7: 6 ما اجملك و ما احلاك ايتها الحبيبة باللذات *​ *7: 7 قامتك هذه شبيهة بالنخلة و ثدياك بالعناقيد *​ *7: 8 قلت اني اصعد الى النخلة و امسك بعذوقها و تكون ثدياك كعناقيد الكرم و رائحة انفك كالتفاح *​ *7: 9 و حنكك كاجود الخمر لحبيبي السائغة المرقرقة السائحة على شفاه النائمين *​ *7: 10 أنا لحبيبي و إلي اشتياقه *[FONT=&quot]

هذه كلها نصوص من الإنجيل، ولكن حلّفتكم لو قال أي عضو ربع هذا الكلام بسياق أخر، كم كانت ستكون فترة رقابته؟

لو قاله أحدهم أمام طفلك أما كنت ستنهره كي لا يفسده؟

لو قاله تلميذ في مدرسة بعد كم كلمة كان سيُطرد؟

أنا فقط عندي سؤال وهو فقط ما أريد الإجابة عليه:
أتؤمنون أن هذا الكلام حقاً مقدس؟

 [/FONT]


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 يناير 2013)

> يقول الأديب الايرلندي الشهير  جورج برنارد شو : " إنه ( يقصد الكتاب المقدس ) من أخطر الكتب الموجودة على  وجه الأرض أحفظوه في خزانة مغلقة بالمفتاح " .


*
فليذهب من قال هذا الى الجحيم
تحب اجيب كام اقتباس بيقول ان الكتاب المقدس هو اعظم حاجة حصلت للبشرية ؟

طب خد
**Mahatma Gandhi*
*“If Christians would really live  according to the teachings of Christ, as found in the Bible, all of  India would be Christian today*
ولو كل مسيحي مصر عاشوا كالانجيل بالظبط  ، كانت مصر بت مسيحية كلها .


تعالى بقى ناخدكلامك واحدة واحدة
*أفتح صموئيل الأول*


> * 20: 30 **فحمي غضب**شاول على يوناثان و قال له يا ابن المتعوجة المتمردة أما علمت انك قد اخترت ابن يسئ**لخزيك و خزي عورة أمك*


ما هو وجه اعتراضك على النص ده بالظبط ؟

في الانتظار


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

عدا مافيه من شتائم لا يصح أن تُقال في كتاب سماوي تعليمي دستوري يُعلم في المدارس 
يجب أن يقرأه الصغار قبل الكبار ويتعلمون منه وأن هذا الكلام يجب أن يكون مطهراً ووحياً، لاشيء!
أخي حتى لا تقولوا أني أجركم وأجرّحكم لقد سألت سؤالاً في نهاية حديثي وسأكتفي بأي اجابة منكم!
وبشأن برنار شو، هو قال هذا وهو ليس بمسلم


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 يناير 2013)

> عدا مافيه من شتائم لا يصح أن تُقال في كتاب سماوي تعليمي دستوري يُعلم في المدارس


من هو القائل ؟ معلش السؤال صعب شوية


> هذا الكلام يجب أن يكون مطهراً ووحياً، لاشيء!


نعم هو طاهر ، سأعيد السؤال 
ما الكلمة التي هى محور اعتراضك؟
السؤال صعب ، نجيب غيره؟


> وبشأن برنار شو، هو قال هذا وهو ليس بمسلم


وهو المثال اللى انا اقتبسته كان لمسيحى !!


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يناير 2013)

> يقول الأديب الايرلندي الشهير  جورج برنارد شو : " إنه ( يقصد الكتاب المقدس ) من أخطر الكتب الموجودة على  وجه الأرض أحفظوه في خزانة مغلقة بالمفتاح " .


بغض النظر عن انه رجل ملحد و كلمة زي دي ملهاش اي قيمة لكن عندي سؤال :
قالها فين ؟


> *
> أفتح صموئيل الأول**
> 20: 30 **فحمي غضب**شاول على يوناثان و قال له يا ابن المتعوجة المتمردة أما علمت انك قد اخترت ابن يسئ**لخزيك و خزي عورة أمك
> *


كلام رجل شرير قد رفضه الرب و استحق الدينونة .. الا تقولون ان ناقل الكفر ليس بكافر .. هل اخذ بكلام المشركون عندما قالوا عن رسول الاسلام مجنون 
 ( وما صاحبكم بمجنون ) [ التكوير : 22 ]
هل هنا يقول القرأن ان رسول الاسلام مجنون ؟ ام يذكر فقط ما قاله المشركون 


> * أفتح على متى الإصحاح 15 فكل رجل غير يهودي كلب*


كلام خاطئ تماما و غير موجود في الكتاب 


> *
> 21**ثُمَّ غَادَرَ يَسُوعُ تِلْكَ الْمِنْطَقَةَ، وَذَهَبَ إِلَى**نَوَاحِي صُورَ وَصَيْدَا**. 22**فَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ**النَّوَاحِي، قَدْ تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ صَارِخَةً: «ارْحَمْنِي يَاسَيِّدُ،**يَاابْنَ دَاوُدَ! اِبْنَتِي مُعَذَّبَةٌ جِدّاً، يَسْكُنُهَا شَيْطَانٌ**». 23**لكِنَّهُ لَمْ يُجِبْهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ. فَجَاءَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ يُلِحُّونَ عَلَيْهِ**قَائِلِينَ: «اقْضِ لَهَا حَاجَتَهَا. فَهِيَ تَصْرُخُ فِي إِثْرِنَا**!» 24**فَأَجَابَ: «مَا أُرْسِلْتُ إِلاَّ إِلَى الْخِرَافِ الضَّالَّةِ، إِلَى بَيْتِ**إِسْرَائِيلَ!» 25وَلكِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ اقْتَرَبَتْ إِلَيْهِ، وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ،**وَقَالَتْ: «أَعِنِّي يَاسَيِّدُ**!» 26**فَأَجَابَ: «لَيْسَ مِنَ الصَّوَابِ أَنْ**يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِجِرَاءِ الْكِلاَبِ!» إنجيل متى الإصحاح** 15*


هل قال السيد المسيح انت كلبة , او انتم كلاب ؟ لا بالطبع بل قال لا يعطي خبز البنين للكلاب و كان الكنعانيين يعبدون وثن برأس كلب و يقدرون الكلاب فاراد السيد المسيح ان يظهر لها مكانة الكلاب الحقيقية من جهة .. و من جهة اخري يعطي اليهود درسا في قوة ايمانها في قوله : يا امرأة عظيم ايمانك 
ام انكم ستظلون دائما تدلسون و تأخذون نصف الحقائق !


> *ول القديس غريغوريوس** : " **إنني أعتقد وأقر بالحقيقة أن الخبز يستحيل - أي يتحول - اليوم أيضاً إذ**يتقدس بالكلمة الإلهية إلى جسد الإله الكلمة** " ( **تعليمه فصل 37** )*


نعم !


> *اعْبُرُوا فِي**الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَاءَهُ وَاضْرِبُوا**. **لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا**. 6**اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ  وَالْعَذْرَاءَ  وَالطِّفْلَ  وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا**لِلْهَلاَكِ.. )) حزقيال 9: 5-6*


هذه المشكلة تأتي من عدم رجعوكم للتفاسير الصحيحة بل تفسرون دائما علي هواكم 
فهذا لم يكن امرا بالقتل بل كان نبؤة عما سيحدث لشعب الله 


> * (( **طُوبَى لِمَنْ يُمْسِكُ أَطْفَالَكِ**وَيَضْرِبُ بِهِمُ الصَّخْرَةَ**! )) **مزامير 137: 9*


هل تعلم لمن كان يتحدث ؟


> *أفتح لوقا 3:7**
> 3: 7 **و كان يقول للجموع الذين خرجوا ليعتمدوا منه يا أولاد الأفاعي من**أراكم إن تهربوا من الغضب الاتي**وإفتح متى 3:7**
> 3: 7 **فلما راى كثيرين من**الفريسيين و الصدوقيين ياتون الى معموديته قال لهم يا اولاد الافاعي من اراكم ان**تهربوا من الغضب الاتي*


ليس هذه شتيمة او مسبة بل هي تعبير عن طرقهم الملتوية و اتباعهم للشياطين بخطايهم 


> *رؤيا5 عدد6**: **ورأيت فإذا في وسط العرش والحيوانات الاربعة وفي وسط الشيوخ**خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح له سبعة قرون وسبع اعين هي سبعة ارواح الله المرسلة الى كل**الارض**وفي إرميا11 عدد19: وانا كخروف داجن يساق الى**الذبح ولم اعلم انهم فكروا عليّ افكارا قائلين لنهلك الشجرة بثمرها ونقطعه من ارض**الاحياء فلا يذكر بعد اسمه**.*
> *فتح إشعياء **:6 **عدد1: في سنة**وفاة عزيا الملك رأيت السيد جالسا على كرسي عال ومرتفع وأذياله تملأ**الهيكل*


ما مشكلتك مع هذه النصوص !


> *سفر**إشعيا [ 3 : 16 ] : (( وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ : مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ**يَتَشَامَخْنَ وَيَمْشِينَ مَمْدُودَاتِ الأَعْنَاقِ وَغَامِزَاتٍ بِعُيُونِهِنَّ**وَخَاطِرَاتٍ فِي مَشْيِهِنَّ وَيُخَشْخِشْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ 17يُصْلِعُ**السَّيِّدُ هَامَةَ بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ وَيُعَرِّي الرَّبُّ عَوْرَتَهُنَّ**. ))*


يتنبأ الوحي هنا عن خراب المدينة بسبب كثرة الخطية و التشبه بالوثنيين فكل هذه التشبيهات هي تشبيهات بزينة النساء الامميات الوثنيات .. و العورة هي الخطية و الطبيعة الفاسدة 


> *يقول كاتب مزمور [ 78 : 65 ] (( فاستيقظ الرب**كنائم كجبار معيط من الخمر يصرخ عالياً من الخمر** ))*


هذه نبؤة عن قيامة السيد المسيح من الاموات .. نبؤة من الاسفار الشعرية .. فهي تعني قيامة المسيح من الموت كنائم من ثمالة الخمر 
و النوم يشير الي الموت و الخمر في الكتاب المقدس يشير للفرح و للروح القدس 
و المقصود قيامة السيد المسيح من الاموات و هو موته ليس عاديا مثل موتنا لكنه كنائم قام بقوته و سلطانه بفرح و سرور ببشارة الخلاص معطيا لنا روحه القدوس بعد قيامته و صعوده


> *يقول لك ربك فى هوشع....«اذْهَبْ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ**امْرَأَةَ زِنًى وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً**الرَّبَّ**!*


هذا ليس لي بل لهوشع النبي و ليس امر الهي بل نبؤة عن خيانة زوجته له 


> *فتح كورنثوس 1 : 25**(( **إن حماقة**الله أعقل من الناس وضعف الله أشد قوة من الناس** ))*


علي لسان المعترض يتحدث الرسول بولس 
ان قال المعترض ان اعمال الله العظيمة بحسب حكمته و تدبيرة حماقة و ضعف ( كما يتحدث البعض الي الان عن التعاليم الالهية مثلك ) فان الذي تتوقعه حماقة هو هو اعقل من تعقل و ححكمة البشر و الذي تعتقده ضعف هو القوة و النصرة التي لا يستطيع البشر الحصول عليها بدونه 


> *فتح إشعياء........ 36** : 12
> **إشعياء **36**عدد12: فقال ربشاقى هل إلى سيدك واليك أرسلني سيدي لكي أتكلم بهذا**الكلام.أليس إلى الرجال**الجالسين على السور ليأكلوا عذرتهم ويشربوا**بولهم**معكم**تَشْرَبُ الْمَاءَ بِـالْكَيْلِ. سُدْسَ الْهِينِ. مِنْ**وَقْتٍ إِلَى وَقْتٍ تَشْرَبُهُ**. 12**وَتَأْكُلُ كَعْكاً مِنَ**الشَّعِيرِ. عَلَى الْخُرْءِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ تَخْبِزُهُ أَمَامَ**عُيُونِهِمْ**". 13**وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: (هَكَذَا يَأْكُلُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ**خُبْزَهُمُ النَّجِسَ**بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ**
> أَطْرُدُهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ".)حزقيال*


*ليأكلوا عذرتهم ويشربوا بولهم معكم هل هذا شرب البول في الكتاب المقدس ؟*



> *الأصحاح السابع*​*7: 1 ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي صنعة يدي صناع *
> *7: 2 سرتك كاس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن *
> *7: 3 ثدياك كخشفتين توامي ظبية *
> *7: 4 عنقك كبرج من عاج عيناك كالبرك في حشبون عند باب بث ربيم انفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق *
> ...


ما مشكلتك تحديدا مع هذه النصوص !


> [FONT=&quot] هذه كلها نصوص من الإنجيل، ولكن حلّفتكم لو قال أي عضو ربع هذا الكلام بسياق أخر، كم كانت ستكون فترة رقابته؟[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] لو قاله أحدهم أمام طفلك أما كنت ستنهره كي لا يفسده؟[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] لو قاله تلميذ في مدرسة بعد كم كلمة كان سيُطرد؟[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


اي كلام تقصد .. النبؤات ام الكلام الذي ذكره اناس خطاه ام الكلام الذي ذكره الوثنيون ام دينونة الله العادلة ؟


> [FONT=&quot]
> أنا فقط عندي سؤال وهو فقط ما أريد الإجابة عليه:
> أتؤمنون أن هذا الكلام حقاً مقدس؟[/FONT]


لا مفيش حاجه اسمها كلام مقدس ! نحن لا نقدس الحرف[/FONT]


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

أنا لا أتكلم بعدائية ولن أدخل معك في نقاش 
وسأقول قولي وأقفل وأتركك تغمض عينيك وتفكر في كتاب طاهر مقدس موحى من إله وليس كتاب كتبه شخص من هارلم يقول *يا ابن المتعوجة المتمردة/* *عورة أمك/ **طُوبَى لِمَنْ يُمْسِكُ أَطْفَالَكِ** وَيَضْرِبُ بِهِمُ الصَّخْرَةَ**/* *فاستيقظ الرب **كنائم كجبار معيط من الخمر يصرخ عالياً من الخمر*/ *امْرَأَةَ زِنًى وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً**الرَّبَّ*/ *وَتَأْكُلُ كَعْكاً مِنَ**الشَّعِيرِ. عَلَى الْخُرْءِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ تَخْبِزُهُ أَمَامَ** عُيُونِهِمْ*!!!!
إذا كنتم ترون كلمة خرء تصح أن تُقال في كتاب مقدس فهذا بكل صدق فلاع غرييييب!!
 وأيضا:
*ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي صنعة يدي صناع **7: 2 سرتك كاس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن *
*7: 3 ثدياك كخشفتين توامي ظبية *
*7: 4 عنقك كبرج من عاج عيناك كالبرك في حشبون عند باب بث ربيم انفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق *
*7: 5 راسك عليك مثل الكرمل و شعر راسك كارجوان ملك قد اسر بالخصل *
*7: 6 ما اجملك و ما احلاك ايتها الحبيبة باللذات *
*7: 7 قامتك هذه شبيهة بالنخلة و ثدياك بالعناقيد *
*7: 8 قلت اني اصعد الى النخلة و امسك بعذوقها و تكون ثدياك كعناقيد الكرم و رائحة انفك كالتفاح *
*7: 9 و حنكك كاجود الخمر لحبيبي السائغة المرقرقة السائحة على شفاه النائمين 
هل هذا كتبه البرتو مورافيا في إحدى رواياته الجنسية؟
اسمعني.. أنت لن تقنعني غالبا ولن أقنعك ولستُ أطلب منك غير أن تراجع نفسك لحظة وتفكر
بينك وبين نفسك ولا تعلن حتى ذلك لغيرك
أليس هذا الكلام يدعو للتساؤل قليلاً
وبالنسبة لشو
فمن السهل أن تجد مسيحي يمدح كتابه
أما أن يقول ما قال شو وغيره كثيرون أيضاً
فهذا يستحق التوقف عنده
لا تنتظر ردي
فسأغلق الصفحة لأنام
تصبح على الحق
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 يناير 2013)

> أنا لا أتكلم بعدائية ولن أدخل معك في نقاش
> *لا تنتظر ردي
> فسأغلق الصفحة لأنام
> تصبح على الحق*


هههههههههههه
يبني احنا لسا مبدأناش اساسا
ادي اخرة اللي يمشي ورا العيال


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> بغض النظر عن انه رجل ملحد و كلمة زي دي ملهاش اي قيمة لكن عندي سؤال :
> قالها فين ؟
> 
> كلام رجل شرير قد رفضه الرب و استحق الدينونة .. الا تقولون ان ناقل الكفر ليس بكافر .. هل اخذ بكلام المشركون عندما قالوا عن رسول الاسلام مجنون
> ...



لا تقدسون الحرف هذا جيد
ولكن انجيلكم المفترض هو دستور الدين
ولو قال محمد مرسي في دستوره خرء وزنى
وأيضا الكلام كثير جداً عن زنى محارم وزنى أنبياء وقتل أنبياء بدوافع غريبة
استحى أن أذكره والله
قالوا شو ملحد وقالوا مسيحي
وبغض النظر فكلامه قاله غيره أيضاً

أنا أتكلم اجمالاً لا يصح أن يأتي ذكر مصطلحات كهذه في كتاب تربوي يُدرس
تصبحون على حق

خروج


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هههههههههههه
> يبني احنا لسا مبدأناش اساسا
> ادي اخرة اللي يمشي ورا العيال




اعتبرني عيل

وبعدين حرروح فين؟
ماتشطبوش عضويتي كالعادة وأنا أوعدك حفوت كل ليلة 
أناقش كل رد بالحرف
وبعدين انا والله ماكتبت أبغى المناظرة 
كتبت أبغى التفاهم فقط والتأمل 
وارجو المعذرة

تصبح على حق لاخر مرة
وبكرة باذن الله الواحد الاحد حكون موجود


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 يناير 2013)

> ماتشطبوش عضويتي كالعادة وأنا أوعدك حفوت كل ليلة


لما واحد يجي يعمل كوبي بست لكلام مش فاهمه لازم يتشال طبعا
لان المنتدى ده للكبار فقط للبالغين القادرين على الحوار ، مش للعب


> وبعدين انا والله ماكتبت أبغى المناظرة


بص يابني يمكن منتكلمش مع بعض تاني
حط  الكلمتين دول في ودنك

لا تنقل كلام احد ، بل ادرس بنفسك وانظر ماذا يقول الطرف الاخر ، لا تجعل احد يفكر بالنيابة عنك
فكر بنفسك وناقش لتتعلم وتعرف
ربنا بنوصله بالعقل ، مش بالنقل المجرد

ربنا معك


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يناير 2013)

> ولو قال محمد مرسي في دستوره خرء وزنى
> وأيضا الكلام كثير جداً عن زنى محارم وزنى أنبياء وقتل أنبياء بدوافع غريبة


انت لا تعرف اي شئ عن القوانين و الدساتير .. ففيها يأتي ذكر الزني و الشذوذ و الفعل الفاضح .. و مع ذلك يعلم الجميع ان هذا مكتوب لتعليمنا ان لا نفعل هذا الشر المنصوص عليه في القانون و الا عوقبنا بنصوص القانون .. و لا يتهمه احد بانه ينشر الرزيلة 


> استحى أن أذكره والله


لا يوجد ما تستحي منه فلا يوجد هنا النكاح و الفرج و الدبر 


> قالوا شو ملحد وقالوا مسيحي
> وبغض النظر فكلامه قاله غيره أيضاً


اين الرد علي سؤالي انا قلت لك اين قاله ؟ فلم تجيبني !


> أنا أتكلم اجمالاً لا يصح أن يأتي ذكر مصطلحات كهذه في كتاب تربوي يُدرس


لا بل يأتي للتعليم و التوبيخ و معرفة عقوبة الخطية و تبعاتها 


> تصبحون على حق


خرجت قبل ان تجيب علي اي سؤال .. شغل عقلك و ابحث و لا تكن فقط ناقل فلا يوجد بحث اسلامي في المسيحيات لا يتم فيه التدليس و الكذب و التفاسير الخاصة الملتوية .. كما رأيت
سلام المسيح


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

رح فكر بكلامك أخي ما تقلق
بس هالكلام ماهو نقل 
انما هو شيء اتساءل فيه بجد
كيف تصدقون انه هدا كلام انجيل؟
إذا حبيت ممكن أكتب لك عن حالات زنا المحارم
ولن أتكلم عن ماشوّه من صورة نبي الله لوط وبنتيه
ولا عن أن أربع من جدات المسيح
استغفر الله وأعوذ به
قد زنن
ولا غير هذا الكثير ولا عن انشاد الأناشيد
وإن أردت سأعرضه لك بالترجمة الحرفية للغة
حيث لا تصير السرة سرة
إنما عضو جنسي حساس
أرجوك لا تكلمني عن النقل وعدمه
فقد رأفت والله بنصي هذا 
وكل ما سألته
هل أنتم مقتنعون أن هذا الكلام
دستوراً مسيحيا وكتاباً سماوياً
لما فيه من ألفاظ
وحميمية جنسية مثيرة للغرائز
أنا لن أتحدث هنا عن تشبيه العضو الذكري بعضو الحمار والحصان
ولو أردت سأكتب لك بالتفصيل


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> انت لا تعرف اي شئ عن القوانين و الدساتير .. ففيها يأتي ذكر الزني و الشذوذ و الفعل الفاضح .. و مع ذلك يعلم الجميع ان هذا مكتوب لتعليمنا ان لا نفعل هذا الشر المنصوص عليه في القانون و الا عوقبنا بنصوص القانون .. و لا يتهمه احد بانه ينشر الرزيلة
> يأتي ذكرها ولكن بشكل منمق وأنيق وليس سافر محرج
> وبشكل قانوني صارم وليس سردي
> 
> ...


بل سلام الله


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

انت لا  تعرف اي شئ عن القوانين و الدساتير .. ففيها يأتي ذكر الزني و الشذوذ و  الفعل الفاضح .. و مع ذلك يعلم الجميع ان هذا مكتوب لتعليمنا ان لا نفعل  هذا الشر المنصوص عليه في القانون و الا عوقبنا بنصوص القانون .. و لا  يتهمه احد بانه ينشر الرزيلة 

يأتي ذكرها ولكن بشكل منمق وأنيق وليس سافر محرج
وبشكل قانوني صارم وليس سردي



اين الرد علي سؤالي انا قلت لك اين قاله ؟ فلم تجيبني !
أين قاله برنار شو؟ تريد المصدر يعني؟
اذهب وابحث


لا بل يأتي للتعليم و التوبيخ و معرفة عقوبة الخطية و تبعاتها 

بطريقة فجة؟
أترضى لابنك أن يقرأ كلاماً كهذا بصوت عال وبلا خجل منه؟


سلام الله


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

فسقتا أباهُما خمرًا تِلكَ الليلةَ أيضًا، وقامتِ الصُّغرى وضاجعَتْهُ وهوَ لا يَعلمُ بنيامِها ولا قيامِها. *فحملتِ اَبنتا لُوطٍ مِنْ أبيهما*. (التكوين 19: 35-36)

يهوذا وثامار 

فرآها يَهوذا فحَسِبَها زانيةً لأنَّها  كانت تُغطي وجهَها. فمالَ إليها في الطَّريقِ وقالَ لها: ((تعالَي أدخلْ  علَيكِ)) وكانَ لا يَعلَمُ أنَّها كَنَّتُه. فقالت: ((ماذا تُعطيني حتى  تدخلَ عليَّ؟)) قالَ: ((أُرسِلُ لكِ جديًا مِنَ الماشيةِ)). قالت: ((أعطِني  رَهْنًا إلى أنْ تُرسِلَهُ)). قالَ: ((ما الرَّهنُ الذي أُعطيكِ؟)) قالت:  ((خاتَمُكَ وعِمامَتُكَ وعصاكَ الَّتي بيدِكَ)). فأعطاها *ودخلَ علَيها، فحَبِلت مِنهُ*. (التكوين 38: 15-18)

فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: ((إِنِّي قُلْتُ: لَيْسَ فِي هَذَا  الْمَوْضِعِ خَوْفُ اللهِ الْبَتَّةَ فَيَقْتُلُونَنِي لأَجْلِ امْرَأَتِي.  وَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَيْضاً هِيَ أُخْتِي ابْنَةُ أَبِي غَيْرَ أَنَّهَا  لَيْسَتِ ابْنَةَ أُمِّي فَصَارَتْ لِي زَوْجَةً. (التكوين 20: 11-12)


أنا لم أزن ولله الحمد
ولم أمارس زنى المحارم طبعاً كذلك

فهل أنا أفضل من الأنبياء؟

ثم.. ما الذي يمكن أن نتعلمه من زنى المحارم؟

أو أكل الخرء؟


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يناير 2013)

> يأتي ذكرها ولكن بشكل منمق وأنيق وليس سافر محرج
> وبشكل قانوني صارم وليس سردي


لا يوجد نص سافر او محرج .. ارجع الي الرد و اجب عن الاسئلة اولا ثم ان كان عندك اعتراض اخر فافتح به موضوع جديد 


> أين قاله برنار شو؟ تريد المصدر يعني؟
> اذهب وابحث


الم تأتي انت بالنص .. ام انك تجهل ما تنقل او تنقل دون وعي و ادراك لما تنقل ؟


> بطريقة فجة؟
> أترضى لابنك أن يقرأ كلاماً كهذا بصوت عال وبلا خجل منه؟


لا توجد طريقة فجة في كل النصوص التي اتيت بها .. 

و احرص علي ان اي رد جديد لك يكون في صلب الرد علي التساؤلات التي جائت لك من الموضوع ذاته الذي اتيت به او تعرض نفسك للفصل لمخالفة قوانين المنتدي التي سبق فخالفتها بالفعل


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

إن أردتم سأضيف لكم فيديو موثقاً لقس معروف
اغتصب ابنته مستشهداً بالأنجيل!


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

أجبت عنها
ولا تتوقع مني أن أذهب لأبحث عن مصدر ماقال برنار بعد منتصف الليل

وإذا كنت حقاً لا ترى في كل هذا فجاجة أو شي يدعو للخجل

فسأحمد الله على نعمة العقل
ولكن بيني وبينك
بزمتك
ماذا سيتعلم أولادك من قصص زنا أنبياء ومحارم؟


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

بالمناسبة..
تستطيع أن تبدأ في البحث عن مقولة برنار في كتابه الأشهر
المسيح ليس مسيحيا


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

سبحان الله وكأن على قلوبكم أقفال وعلى عقولكم أحجبة!
والله لو أتيت بأحد محايد وعرضت عليه كلام كلانا
لنطق بالحق
لو أحضرت خبيرا تربوياً لقال هذا كلام جنسي فاحش
إذا كان كتاب الانجيل يقول بزنى المحارم وأكل الخرء والتعزل بصدر المرآة وأعضائها
فكيف يكون بالله أي كتاب شيطاني
وعلى أي أساس نربي أولادنا

اللهم إني قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد

لكم الله يهديكم الله

سلام الرحمن


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (22 يناير 2013)

وها قد توقفت ردودكم فلا تقول اني انسحبت
غداً حين أرى حجب عضويتي
سأبكي عليكم حقاً.. وأسأل الله أن يكون بينكم طفل شاب فتاة رجل رشيد
وأن تفكرو وتتركوا العناد قليلاً

بالمناسبة كنتُ سأسألكم في موضوع أخر عن النقد النصي ثم عدلتُ عن ذلك
فغالباً لا فائدة

خروج..


----------



## Maran+atha (23 يناير 2013)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الذى يثبت جهل المسلم لكثير من الحقائق 

فحضرتك لم تحاول ان تقراء تفسير للكتاب المقدس حتى تفهمه اولا 

يجب ان نوضح لك اننا نؤمن انه لا يوجد مخلوق معصوم من الخطاء 
الوحيد المعصوم من الخطاء هو الله  
ولأن الكتاب المقدس هو صادق فى كل المكتوب فيه 
فهو يعلمنا انه مهما علينا فى المعرفة فيمكن سقوطنا فلا ننغر بمعرفتنا 
عندما تتكلم عن اى جزء من الكتاب المقدس اقراء معه التفسير لكى تفهم المقصود الروحى من المكتوب 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى 2 كو 3: 6
الذي جعلنا كفاة لان نكون خدام عهد جديد.لا الحرف بل الروح.لان الحرف يقتل ولكن *الروح يحيي*.

فالكتاب المقدس رفض الزنى بل ورفض ايضا الفكر الشرير فنهى عن النظرة الشهونية 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس متى 5: 27-28
+قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن.
+واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امراة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه.
ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## Maran+atha (23 يناير 2013)

نرد على شبهاتك الوهمية بالدليل والبرهان يا اخ  تكلم 

الشبهة 


> *أفتح صموئيل الأول
> 20: 30 فحمي غضب**شاول على يوناثان و قال له يا ابن المتعوجة المتمردة أما علمت انك قد اخترت ابن يسئ**لخزيك و خزي عورة أمك
> *


 
الرد من الكتاب المقدس 
لأن شاول تمرد على كلام الله القدوس فالله رفضه والنتيجة مكتوبه فيما يلى :
فمكتوب فى 1 صموئيل 15: 23
لان التمرد كخطية العرافة والعناد كالوثن والترافيم.لانك رفضت كلام الرب رفضك من الملك
فمكتوب فى 1 صموئيل 16: 14
وذهب روح الرب من عند شاول وبغته روح رديء من قبل الرب.

وبالتالى فحضرتك بتردد فى هذة الشبهة الكلام الذى قاله انسان متمرد رفض كلام الله ومسيطر عليه روح شرير 

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (23 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

أنا لا يعنيني التفاسير 
أنا أتكلم بوضوح وأجبني بوضوح
إذا كان النبي زنى
وإذا كان الإله يقول خرء
وإذا قال ثدياك وفخذاك 
إلى أخره
حتى لو قلنا أن لا أحد معصوم من الخطأ
لكن الخطأ يختلف بكثير في معناه
إذا النبي زنى بمحارمه
وجدات يسوع مارسن الزنى
ومريم المجدلية
ما ألذي تبقى للشيطان كي يفعل؟
قم أنا أتكلم عن المصطلحات ودعك من التفاسير
وأجبني مباشرة من خارج تفاسيرك
هذه الألفاظ أسمعتها في أغنية راب تشتم من قبل وأبقيت الأغنية لتكملها؟
ثم..
أتحدى أن يذهب أحدنا لابنته
الآن
ويقول لها سرتك ودوائر فخذيك وصدرك
دون أن يكون مختلاً
فما بالك بكتاب سماوي ستتدارسه الأجيال
ثم لو وافقت بطريقتك
وذهبتُ إلى بيت جاري وقلت لزوجته ثدياك
وحين اشتعل غضبه وأشك يقتلني
قلت له
لا أرجوك
أنا أتكلم عن النجفة في السقف
ففي داخلي أنا أدعوها بثديا زوجتك
يا أخي ياليت نتكلم بتعقل شوي ونكمل النقاش قبل ما يتم حذف الموضوع والشطب كالعادة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يناير 2013)

تكلم حتى أراك1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا لا يعنيني التفاسير
> أنا أتكلم بوضوح وأجبني بوضوح
> ...


ا*لأخ المعترض غلى ورود بعض الكلمات بعينها فى الكتاب المقدس الاخوة قالوا لك ان معظم هذه الالفاظ اتت لابدلالة شهوانية انما بدلالة رمزية لها تفسيراتها التى قبولها بالنسبة لك لا يعنينى فى شئ لأن كل شئ طاهر للطاهرين ونجس للنجسيين ارجو ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس بنفسك ثم تحكم عليه لا أن تأخذ كلام آخرين عنه وتتشدق به الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الذى علم العالم أجمع كم أن الله قدوس وبار وكيف ان غيره من الكتب طالب الناس بقتل غيرهم وشتمه وسبه بأقذع الألفاظ أرجو أن تعود لنفسك وتأخذ قرار قراءة الكتاب المقدس وبخاصة تعاليم المسيح التى ستجعلك تترك اى كتاب آخر بعد ادراكك لمدى تخلفه عن سمو ورقى هذه لتعاليم.*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يناير 2013)

> هذه الألفاظ أسمعتها في أغنية راب تشتم من قبل وأبقيت الأغنية لتكملها؟
> ثم..
> أتحدى أن يذهب أحدنا لابنته
> الآن
> ويقول لها سرتك ودوائر فخذيك وصدرك


*لما تتدخل تتدرس الكتاب هى عارفه فكر المسيح

بس اللى معتقدوش فعلا انك تقدر تروح تحكى بنتك اوصاف حور العين ام صدور مكعبة وبياض ناصع وكيف سيمارس الفحل فيكوا الجنس فى محضر الله

فهل تخبرنا من فضلك كيف ستخبر ابنتك عن الدعارة وكل هذة الوساخات التى ستتم فى جنة ربك المستوى على عرش؟

ولا اعرف كيف ستعلم بنتك سنة من قال " من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فعضوه بهن ابيه ولا تكنوا "

سفر النشيد فى كلا الاتجاهين هو شعر عبرى راقى ان فهم بطريقة طبيعية على انه قصيدة حب فالحب البشرى بين الازواج هو قمة الرقى 
وان فهم بالطريقة الاخرى كما فهموه كلا اليهود والمسيحية انها قصيدة حب بين المسيا وشعبه فاعتقد ارباب دين يكمن نصفه فى النيكاح ووطء الجوارى  لا يفهمون ذلك فعليك اولا ان تنقى عقلك من وساخات دين ملكات اليمين ووطء الجوارى ثم تاتى لتتعرف على فكر الاله القدوس

اى تطاول اخر على الكتاب هتترمى برا المنتدى فى صفيحة الزبالة مفهوم؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يناير 2013)

*انا هديك حديث واحد من سفالات الحاجة عايشة لما كانت عاملة جلسة سمر مع بنات الحتة بيتكلموا على الرجالة بيعملوا ايه معاهم فى السرير

ودا من صحيح البخارى ووحى يوحى وموجود ضمن احاديث البتاع بتاعك

صحيح البخارى كتاب النكاح **باب حسن المعاشرة مع الاهل*

*حدثنا  سليمان بن عبد الرحمن   وعلي بن حجر  قالا أخبرنا  عيسى بن يونس  حدثنا  هشام بن عروة  عن عبد الله بن عروة  عن  عروة  عن  عائشة  قالت جلس إحدى عشرة امرأة فتعاهدن وتعاقدن أن لا يكتمن من أخبار أزواجهن شيئا قالت الأولى زوجي لحم جمل غث على رأس جبل لا سهل فيرتقى ولا سمين فينتقل قالت الثانية زوجي لا أبث خبره إني أخاف أن لا أذره إن أذكره أذكر عجره وبجره قالت الثالثة زوجي العشنق إن أنطق أطلق وإن أسكت أعلق قالت الرابعة زوجي كليل تهامة  لا حر ولا قر ولا مخافة ولا سآمة قالت الخامسة زوجي إن دخل فهد وإن خرج أسد ولا يسأل عما عهد قالت السادسة زوجي إن أكل لف وإن شرب اشتف   [ ص: 1989 ] وإن اضطجع التف ولا يولج الكف ليعلم البث قالت السابعة زوجي غياياء أو عياياء طباقاء كل داء له داء شجك أو فلك أو جمع كلا لك قالت الثامنة زوجي المس مس أرنب والريح ريح زرنب قالت التاسعة زوجي رفيع العماد طويل النجاد عظيم الرماد قريب البيت من الناد قالت العاشرة زوجي مالك وما مالك مالك خير من ذلك له إبل كثيرات المبارك قليلات المسارح وإذا سمعن صوت المزهر أيقن أنهن هوالك قالت الحادية عشرة زوجي أبو زرع  وما أبو زرع  أناس من حلي أذني وملأ من شحم عضدي وبجحني فبجحت إلي نفسي وجدني في أهل غنيمة بشق فجعلني في أهل صهيل وأطيط ودائس ومنق فعنده أقول فلا أقبح وأرقد فأتصبح وأشرب   [ ص: 1990 ] فأتقنح أم أبي زرع  فما أم أبي زرع  عكومها رداح وبيتها فساح ابن أبي زرع  فما ابن أبي زرع  مضجعه كمسل شطبة ويشبعه ذراع الجفرة بنت أبي زرع  فما بنت أبي زرع  طوع أبيها وطوع أمها وملء كسائها وغيظ جارتها جارية أبي زرع  فما جارية أبي زرع  لا تبث حديثنا تبثيثا ولا تنقث ميرتنا تنقيثا ولا تملأ بيتنا تعشيشا قالت خرج أبو زرع  والأوطاب تمخض فلقي امرأة معها ولدان لها كالفهدين يلعبان من تحت خصرها برمانتين فطلقني ونكحها فنكحت بعده رجلا سريا ركب شريا وأخذ خطيا وأراح علي نعما ثريا وأعطاني من كل رائحة زوجا وقال كلي أم زرع  وميري أهلك قالت فلو جمعت كل شيء أعطانيه ما بلغ أصغر آنية أبي زرع  قالت عائشة  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كنت لك كأبي زرع  لأم زرع   [ ص: 1991 ] قال أبو عبد الله قال سعيد بن سلمة عن هشام ولا تعشش بيتنا تعشيشا قال أبو عبد الله وقال بعضهم فأتقمح بالميم وهذا أصح *


*خد بقة شرح الحديث
*
*وقال ابن الأعرابي    : الطباقاء المطبق عليه حمقا . وقال ابن دريد    : الذي تنطبق عليه أموره . وعن  الجاحظ    : الثقيل الصدر عند الجماع ينطبق صدره على صدر المرأة فيرتفع سفله عنها ، وقد ذمت امرأة امرأ القيس  فقالت له : ثقيل الصدر ، خفيف العجز ، سريع الإراقة ، بطيء الإفاقة .

احلى من افلام البورنو اهو

رسولك قال ايه قبل كدا
فى صحيح البخارى باب تزويج الثيبات
**حدثنا * *أبو النعمان * *حدثنا * *هشيم * *حدثنا * *سيار * *عن * *الشعبي * *عن * *جابر بن عبد الله * *قال **قفلنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من غزوة فتعجلت على بعير لي قطوف فلحقني راكب من خلفي فنخس بع**يري بعنزة كانت معه فانطلق بعيري كأجود ما أنت راء من الإبل فإذا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال ما **يعجلك قلت كنت حديث عهد بعرس قال أبكرا أم ثيبا قلت ثيبا قال **فهلا جارية تلاعبها وتلاعبك **قال فلما ذهبنا لندخل قال أمهلوا حتى تدخلوا ليلا أي عشاء لكي تمتشط الشعثة وتستحد المغيبة *

*تعالى بقة نشوف شرح الحديث للعب مع البنات الحلوين الامامير بيكون ازاى

**قوله ( تلاعبها وتلاعبك ) **زاد في رواية النفقات " **وتضاحكها وتضاحكك **  " **وهو مما يؤيد أنه من اللعب ووقع عند * *الطبراني * *من حديث * *كعب بن عجرة * *  " **أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لرجل " فذكر نحو حديث **جابر * *وقال فيه " وتعضها وتعضك " ووقع في رواية **لأبي عبيدة * *  " **تذاعبها وتذاعبك " بالذال المعجمة بدل اللام ، وأما ما وقع في رواية * *محارب بن دثار * *عن **جابر * *ثاني حديثي الباب بلفظ " **مالك وللعذارى ولعابها **  " **فقد ضبطه الأكثر بكسر اللام وهو مصدر من الملاعبة أيضا ، يقال لاعب لعابا وملاعبة مثل قاتل قتالا وم**قاتلة . ووقع في رواية **المستملي * *بضم اللام والمراد به الريق ، وفيه إشارة إلى مص لسانها ورشف شفتيها ، وذلك يقع عند الملاعبة والتقب**يل ، وليس هو ببعيد كما قال **القرطبي * *، ويؤيد أنه بمعنى آخر غير المعنى الأول قول **شعبة * *في الباب أنه عرض ذلك على * *عمرو بن دينار * *فقال اللفظ الموافق للجماعة وفي رواية **مسلم * *التلويح بإنكار **عمرو * *رواية **محارب * *بهذا اللفظ ولفظ " إنما قال **جابر * *تلاعبها وتلاعبك " فلو كانت الروايتان متحدتين في المعنى لما أنكر **عمرو * *ذلك لأنه كان ممن يجيز الرواية بالمعنى . *

وننهى بابن عباس ولا تعليق على ما قاله*
حدثنا أبو بكر  قال حدثنا  أبو معاوية  عن  الأعمش  عن زياد بن الحصين  عن أبي العالية  عن  ابن عباس  قال تمثل هذا البيت وهو محرم  ،  قال : وهن يمشين بنا هميسا : إن تصدق الطير ننك لميسا  ،  قال : فقيل له : تقول هذا وأنت محرم ؟ فقال : إنما الفحش ما روجع به النساء  ،  وهم محرمون

كفاية عليك كدا
*


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (23 يناير 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ا*لأخ المعترض غلى ورود بعض الكلمات بعينها فى الكتاب المقدس الاخوة قالوا لك ان معظم هذه الالفاظ اتت لابدلالة شهوانية انما بدلالة رمزية لها تفسيراتها التى قبولها بالنسبة لك لا يعنينى فى شئ لأن كل شئ طاهر للطاهرين ونجس للنجسيين ارجو ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس بنفسك ثم تحكم عليه لا أن تأخذ كلام آخرين عنه وتتشدق به الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الذى علم العالم أجمع كم أن الله قدوس وبار وكيف ان غيره من الكتب طالب الناس بقتل غيرهم وشتمه وسبه بأقذع الألفاظ أرجو أن تعود لنفسك وتأخذ قرار قراءة الكتاب المقدس وبخاصة تعاليم المسيح التى ستجعلك تترك اى كتاب آخر بعد ادراكك لمدى تخلفه عن سمو ورقى هذه لتعاليم.*


بدليل زنى المحارم؟
أرجو أن تخبرني كما أتيتك بآيات أن تأتيني بآيات كآياتك
بها ما يخدش الحياة بالقرآن
لا دخل لي بالدلالة الرمزية وأي دلالة رمزية بزنا نبي طاهر ببنتيه؟
أقذع الألفاظ؟
تعني كالزانية المتمردة والكلب * الخرء الذي يخرج من الإنسان، **" ليتكم تحتملون غباوتي قليلاً**" ** هكذا يقول رب الجنود: ... فالآن اذهب، واضرب عماليق، وحرّموا كل ما له، ولا تعف عنهم، بل اقتل رجلاً*
*وامرأة، طفلاً ورضيعاً، بقراً وغنماً، جملاً وحماراً
**فأنا لأفرايم كالعث (الدودة)، ولبيت يهوذا كالسوس

*
*" فمررت بك ورأيتك ملطخة بدمك , فقلت لك وأنت في دمك  عيشي , لا تموتي ! وانمي كنبت الحقل , فنموت وكبرت وبلغت سن الزواج , فنهد  ثدياك ونبت شعرك وأنت عريانة متعرية .
 ومررت بك ثانية ورأيتك ناضجة  للحب , فبسطت طرف ثوبي عليك وسترت عورتك وحلفت لك ودخلت معك في عهد , فصرت  لي , فغسلتك بالماء ونقيتك من دمك ثم مسحتك بالزيت


وأيضاً

*
*فاتكلت على جمالك وعلى اسمك فزنيت , وأغدقت فواحشك على  كل عابر سبيل ومنحت جمالك , وأخذت من ثيابك فزينت لك معابد وزنيت فيها وهذا  ما لا يجب أن يكون , وأخذت أدوات جمالك من ذهبي ومن فضتي التي أعطيتها لك ,  فصنعت لك تماثيل ذكور وزنيت بها "

لا تعليق!


طبعاً هذا الكلام لا يعني أن امرأة مارست الفاحشة مع تماثيل، ستقول الآن أنه كلاماً روحانيا ومعناه أنها كانت تطعم الحمامات البيض

*
*
 " كم كنت ضعيفة الإرادة , حتى فعلت هذا كله كامرأة  زانية وقحة , بنيت قبتك في رأس كل شارع , وصنعت لك مرتفعا في كل ساحة , وما  كنت تزنين بأجرة بل كالمرأة الفاسقة التي تستقبل الغرباء عوض زوجها , كل  الزواني ينلن هدايا , أما أنت فأعطيت هداياك لجميع عشاقك , ورشوتهم للمجيء  إليك من كل صوب لمضاجعتك , فكنت في زناك على خلاف النساء , لا يسعى أحد  وراءك للزنا , وتعطين أجرة ولا أجرة تعطى لك , فكنت إذا على خلاف النساء في  الزنا "


*
*ألم يكن الله يستطيع أن يأتي بتشبيهات أكثر عفة وأقل فحشا من هذه التشبيهات والأمثلة؟

*
*يا ابن البشر , كانت امرأتان , ابنتا أم واحدة . وزنتا في صباهما في مصر . هناك دغدغوا ثدييهما وداعبوا نهود بكارتهما

غرييب!

*
*والترجمة العربية لها كما يلي:
 " وأصبحت اكثر وأكثر  فحشا وهيجانا , لتتذكر أيام صباها عندما كانت عاهرة في مصر , ودفع بها  الشبق إلى عشاقها الذين أعضاء ذكورتهم شبيهة بأعضاء الذكورة لدى الحمير  والتي تقذف منيا كمني الخيل " !

 والغريب حقا أن  الترجمة العربية للجملة الأخيرة والتي تقول : " ودفع بها الشبق إلى عشاقها  الذين أعضاء ذكورتهم شبيهة بأعضاء الذكورة لدى الحمير والتي تقذف منيا كمني  الخيل " .. لم تكن ترجمة عربية صحيحة وأمينة في طبعة فان دايكن , حيث جاءت  الترجمة كالتالي:

 " وعشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيهم كمني الخيل " !

*
*حيث أن المغالطة واضحة , فترجمة كلمة whose genitals  تعني أعضاء ذكورتهم ولا تعني لحمهم , كما جاء بالترجمة العربية لطبعة فان  دايكن , والسؤال هو لماذا ؟؟ 
 لماذا تعمد المترجم استبدال كلمة أعضاء ذكورتهم بكلمة لحمهم ؟؟


والأمثلة كثيرة جداً ولا أعرف كيف يكون هذا كلاماً روحانياً

وأي روحانية تلك في أعضاء الحمير ومنيهم

ومداعبة البكارة والأثداء

لقد وصلنا كم يبدو أمام زاوية مغلقة

وكل ما تكتبه أنت مجرد عناد لا أكثر
وبالنسبة للحديث الذي ذكرته
أرجو أن تحضر مصدره من البخاري ومسلم وإلا اعتبرته موضوعاً
ثم تفسره لي بطريقتك الروحانية

*


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (23 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لما تتدخل تتدرس الكتاب هى عارفه فكر المسيح
> 
> بس اللى معتقدوش فعلا انك تقدر تروح تحكى بنتك اوصاف حور العين ام صدور مكعبة وبياض ناصع وكيف سيمارس الفحل فيكوا الجنس فى محضر الله
> 
> ...



[FONT=&quot]إذا أستطيع أن أهديه لحبيبتي على أنه قصيدة غزل وليس كلام إلهي؟
ياريت تراجع ردي على العضو اللي قبلك لن أتعب نفسي بكتابته مرتين
قبل أن تتكلم عن ملك اليمين
ولا تأتي بحيث قبل أن تحضر مصدره
ثم بالفعل حين تأتي ابنتك لتقرأ كيف أن مداعبة الأعضاء الحساسة أمر روحاني
فهذا تحضر بالتأكيد
ولو تكلمنا بنظام الإيحاء والكلام الروحاني الذي يحول الشتيمة والخرء والصدر والأفخاذ والسرة والفرج وأعضاء الحمير أموراً روحانية
فلا بد أنك حين قلت أنك سترميني في حاوية الزبالة
عنيت أنك ستضعني على رأسك
فبالروحانيات قد تعني حاوية الزبالة رأسك المبجل
وهذا شرف أتنازل عنه حقيقة [/FONT]


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (23 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا هديك حديث واحد من سفالات الحاجة عايشة لما كانت عاملة جلسة سمر مع بنات الحتة بيتكلموا على الرجالة بيعملوا ايه معاهم فى السرير
> 
> ودا من صحيح البخارى ووحى يوحى وموجود ضمن احاديث البتاع بتاعك
> 
> ...


 [FONT=&quot]ماكتبته يدل للأسفل على جهل صارخ باللغة العربية
وأعجب كيف تكتب بالعربية وأنت تجهلها!
وهاك شرح ماقلته وهو من أصل اللغة بالمناسبة وليس من التفاسير [/FONT]J[FONT=&quot]
وشيء آخر
لاحظ هنا أنك تقارن كلام كتابك بكلام نسوة
لهذا أنا حقاً أحترمك أنت إنسان متزن [/FONT]J[FONT=&quot]

روى الإمام البخاري في صحيحه في كتاب النكاح، (باب السمر مع الأهل)، ورواه الإمام مسلم في كتاب الفضائل من صحيحه، وكذلك رواه الإمام النسائي في كتاب عشرة النساء، ورواه كثيرون، وسوف الزيادات التي وردت في روايات من لم أذكرهم في أثناء الكلام[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها وهي تقص على النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام حكاية : ( جلست إحدى عشرة امرأة فتعاهدن وتعاقدن ألا يكتمن من أخبار أزواجهن شيئاً، قالت الأولى: زوجي لحم جمل غث، على رأس جبل وعر، لا سهل فيرتقى، ولا سمين فينتقى[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وقالت الثانية: زوجي لا أبث خبره، إني أخاف ألا أذره، إن أذكره أذكر عجره وبجره[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وقالت الثالثة: زوجي العشنق، إن أنطق أطلق، وإن أسكت أعلق[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وقالت الرابعة: زوجي كليل تهامة، لا حر ولا قر، ولا مخافة ولا سآمة[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وقالت الخامسة: زوجي إذا دخل فَهِد، وإن خرج أسد، ولا يسأل عما عهد[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وقالت السادسة: زوجي إذا أكل لف، وإذا شرب اشتف، وإذا اضطجع التف، ولا يولج الكف ليعلم البث[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وقالت السابعة: زوجي عيايا أو غيايا، طباقا، كل داء له داء، شجك أو فلك أو جمع كلاً لك[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وقالت الثامنة: زوجي المس مس أرنب، والريح ريح زرنب[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وقالت التاسعة: زوجي رفيع العماد، طويل النجاد، عظيم الرماد، قريب البيت من الناد[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وقالت العاشرة: زوجي مالك، وما مالك! مالك خير من ذلك، له إبل كثيرات المبارك قليلات المسارح، إذا سمعن صوت المزهر أيقن أنهن هوالك[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وقالت الحادية عشرة: زوجي أبو زرع فما أبو زرع ! أناس من حلي أذني، وملأ من شحم عضدي، وبجحني فبجحت إلي نفسي، وجدني في أهل غنيمة بشق فجعلني في أهل صهيل وأطيط ودائس ومنق، فعنده أقول فلا أقبح، وأرقد فأتصبح، وأشرب فأتقمح[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]أم أبي زرع ! فما أم أبي زرع عكومها رداح، وبيتها فساح[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]ابن أبي زرع فما ابن أبي زرع ! مضجعه كمسل شطبة، ويشبعه ذراع الجفرة[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]بنت أبي زرع فما بنت أبي زرع ! طوع أبيها، وطوع أمها، وملء كسائها، وغيظ جارتها[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]جارية أبي زرع فما جارية أبي زرع ! لا تبث حديثنا تبثيثاً، ولا تنقث ميرتنا تنقيثاً، ولا تملأ بيتنا تعشيشاً[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]قالت[/FONT]: [FONT=&quot]فخرج أبو زرع والأوطاب تمخض، فلقي امرأة معها ولدان لها كالفهدين، يلعبان من تحت خصرها برمانتين، فطلقني ونكحها، فنكحت بعده رجلاً ثرياً، ركب سرياً، وأخذ خطياً، وأراح علي نعماً ثرياً، وأعطاني من كل رائحة زوجاً، وقال: كلي أم زرع وميري أهلك، قالت: فلو أني جمعت كل شيء أعطانيه ما بلغ أصغر آنية أبي زرع[/FONT] .
[FONT=&quot]فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لـ عائشة رضي الله عنها: كنت لك كـ أبي زرع لـ أم زرع[/FONT] ).
[FONT=&quot]وفي رواية النسائي قال لها: ( ولكني لا أطلقك )، هذه الزيادة وردت عند الإمام النسائي[/FONT] .
[FONT=&quot]هذا حديث ألفاظه قوية جزلة، وقد كانت عائشة رضي الله عنها من أفصح الناس، ولها خطبة في الدفاع عن أبيها أبي بكر الصديق في غاية الروعة، شرحها أبو بكر ابن الأنباري في جزء مفرد، فـ عائشة رضي الله عنها تحكي هذه الحكاية الطويلة والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام الموصول بالله عز وجل، والذي يحمل أعباء الدين كله، جالس يسمع ويعطي أذنه لها، ثم يعقب على هذا الحديث بأن يختار أفضل رجل ضرب به المثل في هذا الحديث، فيقول لها: ( كنت لك كـ أبي زرع لـ أم زرع[/FONT] ) .
[FONT=&quot]وهذا المجلس الذي حكته عائشة مجلس نميمة، وهذا هو الغالب على مجالس النساء[/FONT].


[FONT=&quot]خبر المرأة الأولى[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]بدأت القصة بامرأة أردت زوجها صريعاً بالضربة القاضية في الجولة الأولى، تقول[/FONT]: ([FONT=&quot]زوجي لحم جمل غث)، الغث: هو الرديء، تشبهه بأنه لحم جمل رديء، ومعلوم أن أغلب الناس ليس لهم شغف بلحوم الجمال، وهذا اللحم مع أنه لحم غير مرغوب فيه، فهو غث أيضاً، أي: لو كان لحماً جملياً نظيفاً، أو كان لحم قعود صغير لقبلناه على مضض، لكنه جمع ما بين أنه لحم جمل وبين أنه غث ورديء أصلاً[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]تقول[/FONT]: ([FONT=&quot]زوجي لحم جمل غث، على رأس جبل وعر)، قليل من لحم جمل على قمة عالية، ومن الذي سيصعد ويجهد نفسه ويتسلق الجبل لأجل قليل من لحم غث؟ فهي تقول: (على رأس جبل وعر، لا سهل فيرتقى ولا سمين فينتقى)، أي: ليس جبلاً سهل المرتقى، فيمكن الصعود عليه لنأكل اللحم الذي عليه، وليت الجبل إذ هو وعر أن يكون هذا اللحم لحم ضأن مثلاً أو نحوه[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وهي تريد بهذا أن تقول : إن الرجل جمع ما بين سوء الخلق وسوء المعشر، فأخلاقه سيئة جداً لدرجة أنك إذا أردت أن ترضيه كأنك تتسلق جبلاً[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وهناك بعض الناس هكذا، إذا أردت أن ترضيه تبذل جهداً عظيماً حتى يرض عنك، فأخلاقه وعرة كوعورة الجبل، فهي تصف زوجها بهذا[/FONT].


[FONT=&quot]خبر المرأة الثانية[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وقالت المرأة الثانية: (زوجي لا أبث خبره، إني أخاف ألا أذره، إن أذكره أذكر عجره وبجره[/FONT]).
[FONT=&quot]تقول[/FONT]: [FONT=&quot]أنا لن أتكلم، ولا أبث خبره، ومع ذلك فقد تكلمت! وفي الرواية الأخرى[/FONT]: ([FONT=&quot]زوجي لا أثير خبره، إني أخاف ألا أذره)، يقول العلماء: إن (لا) هنا زائدة، والمعنى: إني أخاف أن أذره، أي أخاف أن يطلقني لو أفشيت خبره، وإذا تكلمت سأذكر عجره وبجره[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وأصل العجر هو: انتفاخ العروق في الرقبة، والبجر[/FONT]: [FONT=&quot]انتفاخ السرة، فكأنها قالت: له عيوب ظاهرة وباطنة، فكنت عن العيوب الظاهرة بالعجر، الذي هو انتفاخ العروق، وهذا فيه تشويه لجمال الرقبة، فكأنها تصف هذا الرجل أن عيوبه الظاهرة ظاهرة وجلية ومعروفة غير مستترة، وله عيوب خفية لا تعرفها إلا المرأة، وكنت عنها بالبجر، الذي هو انتفاخ السرة[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]ومنه قول علي رضي الله عنه في يوم الجمل: (إلى الله أشكو عجري وبجري)، وهذه المرأة أيضاً تذم زوجها[/FONT].

[FONT=&quot]قلة الوفاء في النساء[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وعدد النساء اللواتي ذممن أزواجهن أكثر من عدد النساء اللواتي مدحن أزواجهن، وهذا مصداق لقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لما أتى النساء في يوم عيد، ووعظهن: ( يا معشر النساء! تصدقن فإني رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار، فقامت امرأة من سطة النساء فقالت: لم يا رسول الله؟ قال: لأنكن تكثرن اللعن، وتكفرن فقلن: نكفر بالله؟ قال: لا[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]تكفرن العشير -أي: الزوج- لو أحسن الرجل إليكن الدهر ثم رأيتن منه يوماً سوءاً لقلتن: ما رأينا منك خيراً قط[/FONT] ).
[FONT=&quot]فهذا خلق النساء، ولذلك فإن الوفاء في النساء قليل، والرجل إذا رزقه الله سبحانه وتعالى بزوجة وفية صالحة فإن هذا فعلاً هو متاع الدنيا؛ لأن الوفاء في النساء قليل، وحديث النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام خرج مخرج العموم، وإن كان خطابه موجهاً لنساء الصحابة[/FONT].


[FONT=&quot]خبر المرأة الثالثة[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ثم قالت المرأة الثالثة: (زوجي العشنق)، العشنق: هو الطويل المغفل الذي بلا منفعة، والعلماء يقولون: إن العشنق رأسه صغير وقامته طويلة، وفيه تباعد ما بين الدماغ والقلب، فيمكن أن تنقطع الصلة بينهما فيبقى عنده عقل بلا قلب، أو قلب بلا عقل، تقول: (زوجي العشنق، إن أنطق أطلق، وإن أسكت أعلق)، فلا حيلة لها معه، وفي الرواية الأخرى: (وأنا معه على حد السنان المذلق)، أي[/FONT]: [FONT=&quot]تعيش معه على شفا جرف هار، فلا اطمئنان على الإطلاق في حياتها مع هذا الرجل، فهذا الرجل بلغ من سوء خلقه أنه لا يتيح لها الفرصة لا لتتكلم، ولا لتسكت، فعلى كلا الحالين إذا سكتت أو تكلمت فإنه سيطلقها، لكن هي تحبه، أو أنها تريد أن تعيش معه ليطعمها، فهي تسكت على سوء خلقه، ولو سكتت فإنه يعلقها فلا هي متزوجة ولا هي مطلقة[/FONT].


[FONT=&quot]حاجة المرأة للرجل[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ولسائل أن يسأل فيقول: إذاً ما هي الميزة في المعيشة مع هذا الرجل؟ والجواب أن نقول: إن المرأة تحسب ألف حساب لطلاقها، فلو عاشت للأكل والشرب فقط لكان هذا عندها ميزة، فالمرأة تصبر على هذه الحياة المرة لأجل أن تعيش في كنف الرجل[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وقد وجدت كثيراً من المشاكل من هذا القبيل، فقد كان أن بعض النساء يرسلن رقعاً مكتوبة، ويتكلمن مشافهة عن الكرب الذي تعيش فيه في بيت أبيها، وتريد أن تتزوج بأي إنسان؛ لأنه إذا كان هناك كرب على أي محور، فكرب تأكل وتشرب معه أفضل من الكرب مع الضيق، فهي مسألة موازنة، فالمرأة لم تطلب الطلاق من زوجها بالرغم من هذا الرفض لشأن هذا الرجل؛ بسبب أنها تحتاج إليه، والله عز وجل قد فطر المرأة على الاستئناس بالرجل، ويقولون في المثل: ظل رجل ولا ظل حائط[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وفي خبر هذه المرأة وصلنا إلى الحد الأدنى، وليس هناك أدنى من ذلك، فهذه المرأة تقول: إن زوجها طويل وليس فيه منفعة، ومع هذا الطول المفرط فهو سيء الخلق، لا تستطيع أن تشتكي منه، وإذا سكتت فإن النتيجة أنه يعلقها فيدعها لا هي متزوجة ولا هي مطلقة[/FONT].


[FONT=&quot]خبر المرأة الرابعة[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]أما المرأة الرابعة فقد وصفت زوجها وصفاً جميلاً، وهي أول امرأة تصف زوجها بخير، تقول: (زوجي كليل تهامة)، ومعروف أن ليل تهامة من أفضل الأجواء (زوجي كليل تهامة، لا حر ولا قر ولا مخافة ولا سآمة)، أي: لطيف المعشر، وحسن العشرة، (لا حر): أخلاقه ليست شديدة، (ولا قُر): أي: ليس بارداً، (ولا مخافة ولا سآمة)، فالمرأة تأخذ راحتها في الحوار، فتتكلم معه ولا تسكت

خبر المرأة الخامسة[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وقالت الخامسة: (زوجي إذا دخل فهِد، وإذا خرج أسد، ولا يسأل عما عهد[/FONT]).
[FONT=&quot]اختلف شراح الحديث هل قولها هذا خرج مخرج الذم أم خرج مخرج المدح؟ لكن الظاهر أنه خرج مخرج المدح، فقولها: (زوجي إذا دخل فهد) يقولون: من طبع الفهد -وهو الحيوان المعروف- أنه كثير النوم، فهي تصفه بالغفلة، والرجل الذي يزيد ذكاؤه عن الحد، والذي يتتبع كل صغيرة وكبيرة، رجل متعب جداً، فلا بد من شيء من التغافل[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]قيل لأعرابي: من العاقل؟ قال: (الفطن المتغافل[/FONT]).
[FONT=&quot]يعني: الذي يتجاهل بإرادته، وليس لازماً أن يُعرفها أنه يعرف، ولكنه يتجاهل بإرادته؛ لأن هذا يضيع حلاوة التغافل[/FONT].[FONT=&quot]

وقالت السادسة: (زوجي إذا أكل لف، وإذا شرب اشتف، وإذا اضطجع التف، ولا يولج الكف ليعلم البث[/FONT]).
([FONT=&quot]إذا أكل لف): يلف: أي: يأكل من كل الأطباق، ولا يترك صنفاً إلا ويأكل منه، [/FONT]([FONT=&quot]وإذا شرب اشتف)، أي: يستمر يشرب حتى لا يبقي شيئاً، فهو نهوم، أكول، وهذا يدل على أن المرأة ماهرة، فما ترك شيئاً إلا أكل منه، ويشرب بنوع من النهم، وتكون النتيجة أنه عندما ينام يلتف لوحده، هذا هو الجزاء، ولا يشكر هذه المرأة التي طعامها جميل، وشرابها جميل، لدرجة أنه يأكل بشره، بل يكافئ المرأة بأنه إذا اضطجع التف، فهي تشتكيه[/FONT].[FONT=&quot]

خبر المرأة السابعة[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]وقالت السابعة -وهذه ما تركت شيئاً في الرجل-: (زوجي عيايا غيايا طباقا)، (عيايا): من العي، (غيايا): من الغي، وهو الضلال البعيد، (طباقا): مقفل لا يتفاهم، (كل داء له داء): كل عيوب الدنيا فيه، كل داء تجده فيه[/FONT].
([FONT=&quot]شجك) يجرح وجهها، (أو فلك) يكسر عظمها، [/FONT]([FONT=&quot]أو جمع كلاً لك)، أي: إما يشج رأسها فقط، وإما يكسر عظمها فقط، وإما يكسر عظمها ويشج رأسها، فهذا الرجل عنيد جداً[/FONT].[FONT=&quot]

خبر المرأة الثامنة[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]وقالت الثامنة: (زوجي المس مس أرنب، والريح ريح زرنب[/FONT]).
[FONT=&quot]وهي تمدحه (مس أرنب) أي: ناعم البشرة، ناعم الملمس، كجلد الأرنب، رفيق رقيق، [/FONT]([FONT=&quot]والريح ريح زرنب)، الزرنب: نبات طيب الرائحة، وهذا أدب ينبغي أن نتعلمه، فينبغي على الرجل والمرأة أن يحرصا على أن تكون روائحهما طيبة، ومن الأشياء المنفرة التي هدمت بيوت بسببها هذا الموضوع والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كما رواه الإمام مسلم عن شريح بن هانئ قال: قلت لـ عائشة : ( بأي شيء كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبدأ إذا دخل بيته؟ قالت: بالسواك )، فأول ما يدخل البيت يستاك، وهذا نوع من إزالة الرائحة الكريهة التي يمكن أن تكون في الفم، فالإنسان ينبغي عليه أن يحرص على هذا، فهذه المرأة تمدح زوجها بأنه طيب العشرة، ولم يفتها أن تصفه بطيب الرائحة[/FONT].

[FONT=&quot]خبر المرأة التاسعة[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]وقالت التاسعة: (زوجي رفيع العماد، طويل النجاد، عظيم الرماد، قريب البيت من الناد)، وهي أيضاً تمدحه (رفيع العماد) أي: طويل، لكن هناك فرق بينه وبين العشنق، فهذا طويل وهذا طويل، لكن شتان بين طويل وطويل، فهذا رجل رفيع العماد، طويل، ذو هيئة حسنة، (طويل النجاد)، النجاد: هو جراب السيف، فهذا رجل عندما يلبس السيف يكون الجراب الخاص به طويلاً، وهذا أمر يمتدح به[/FONT].[FONT=&quot]

وسأتوقف هنا كي لا أطيل
لكني أراك فهمت الفكرة
وإن أن أكمل سأكمل لا مشكلة

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]وأما بشأن الحديث الذي أوردته
فيعلم أن العرب القدامى كانوا أكثر الناس غيرة
ولو كان الحديث به مايُعيب لرفضه الرجل
ثم هذا يتوقف على ما فهمته أنت من لفظة تلاعبها لم يقل تداعبها بالمناسبة

والأحاديث الأخرى أرجو أن تراجعها في البخاري النسخة الورقية ثم تأتيني بها وبمتنها


ملحوظة: كبرتُ لك لخط كي تتمعن بالقراءة :)
[/FONT]


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (23 يناير 2013)

بالمناسبة أنا جداً مستمتع بالحديث معكم ولستُ عدائياً والله بل أحاول الفهم فقط


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يناير 2013)

*انا عايز تركز كدا يا ننوص عينى علشان اثبتلك انك انسان معتوه متفرقش شئ عن القطيع قطيع امة محمد الوثنى
الاخ كاتب
*


> *" فمررت بك ورأيتك ملطخة بدمك , فقلت لك وأنت في دمك   عيشي , لا تموتي ! وانمي كنبت الحقل , فنموت وكبرت وبلغت سن الزواج , فنهد   ثدياك ونبت شعرك وأنت عريانة متعرية .
> ومررت بك ثانية ورأيتك ناضجة  للحب , فبسطت طرف ثوبي عليك وسترت عورتك  وحلفت لك ودخلت معك في عهد , فصرت  لي , فغسلتك بالماء ونقيتك من دمك ثم  مسحتك بالزيت
> 
> 
> ...


* 
لكن لو رجع هذا المعتوه وقرا السفر من اوله هيقرا ان كل الكلام دا موجه لاسرائيل ليعرفها حزقيال النبى برجاساتها  وليس كلام موجه لامراة

يعنى كل دا فعلته اسرائيل لما تركت الله وعبدت الهه وثنية غريبة يا وثنى  
*
*1 وَكَانَتْ إِلَيَّ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ قَائِلَةً:*
*2 «يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، عَرِّفْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بِرَجَاسَاتِهَا،*
*3 وَقُلْ: هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لأُورُشَلِيمَ: مَخْرَجُكِ  وَمَوْلِدُكِ مِنْ أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ. أَبُوكِ أَمُورِيٌّ وَأُمُّكِ  حِثِّيَّةٌ.*
*4 أَمَّا مِيلاَدُكِ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتِ فَلَمْ تُقْطَعْ سُرَّتُكِ، وَلَمْ  تُغْسَلِي بِالْمَاءِ لِلتَّنَظُّفِ، وَلَمْ تُمَلَّحِي تَمْلِيحًا،  وَلَمْ تُقَمَّطِي تَقْمِيطًا.*
*5 لَمْ تَشْفُقْ عَلَيْكِ عَيْنٌ لِتَصْنَعَ لَكِ وَاحِدَةً مِنْ هذِهِ لِتَرِقَّ لَكِ، بَلْ طُرِحْتِ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْحَقْلِ بِكَرَاهَةِ نَفْسِكِ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتِ.*
*6 فَمَرَرْتُ بِكِ وَرَأَيْتُكِ مَدُوسَةً بِدَمِكِ، فَقُلْتُ لَكِ: بِدَمِكِ عِيشِي، قُلْتُ لَكِ: بِدَمِكِ عِيشِي.*
*7 جَعَلْتُكِ رَبْوَةً كَنَبَاتِ الْحَقْلِ، فَرَبَوْتِ وَكَبُرْتِ،  وَبَلَغْتِ زِينَةَ الأَزْيَانِ. نَهَدَ ثَدْيَاكِ، وَنَبَتَ شَعْرُكِ  وَقَدْ كُنْتِ عُرْيَانَةً وَعَارِيَةً.*
*8 فَمَرَرْتُ بِكِ  وَرَأَيْتُكِ، وَإِذَا زَمَنُكِ زَمَنُ الْحُبِّ. فَبَسَطْتُ ذَيْلِي  عَلَيْكِ وَسَتَرْتُ عَوْرَتَكِ، وَحَلَفْتُ لَكِ، وَدَخَلْتُ مَعَكِ فِي  عَهْدٍ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، فَصِرْتِ لِي.*
*9 فَحَمَّمْتُكِ بِالْمَاءِ، وَغَسَلْتُ عَنْكِ دِمَاءَكِ، وَمَسَحْتُكِ بِالزَّيْتِ،*
*10 وَأَلْبَسْتُكِ مُطَرَّزَةً، وَنَعَلْتُكِ بِالتُّخَسِ، وَأَزَّرْتُكِ بِالْكَتَّانِ، وَكَسَوْتُكِ بَزًّا،*
*11 وَحَلَّيْتُكِ بِالْحُلِيِّ، فَوَضَعْتُ أَسْوِرَةً فِي يَدَيْكِ وَطَوْقًا فِي عُنُقِكِ.*
*12 وَوَضَعْتُ خِزَامَةً فِي أَنْفِكِ وَأَقْرَاطًا فِي أُذُنَيْكِ وَتَاجَ جَمَال عَلَى رَأْسِكِ.*
*13 فَتَحَلَّيْتِ بِالذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ، وَلِبَاسُكِ الْكَتَّانُ  وَالْبَزُّ وَالْمُطَرَّزُ. وَأَكَلْتِ السَّمِيذَ وَالْعَسَلَ  وَالزَّيْتَ، وَجَمُلْتِ جِدًّا جِدًّا، فَصَلُحْتِ لِمَمْلَكَةٍ.*
*14 وَخَرَجَ لَكِ اسْمٌ فِي الأُمَمِ لِجَمَالِكِ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ  كَامِلاً بِبَهَائِي الَّذِي جَعَلْتُهُ عَلَيْكِ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ  الرَّبُّ.*
*15 «فَاتَّكَلْتِ عَلَى جَمَالِكِ، وَزَنَيْتِ عَلَى اسْمِكِ، وَسَكَبْتِ زِنَاكِ عَلَى كُلِّ عَابِرٍ فَكَانَ لَهُ.*
*16 وَأَخَذْتِ مِنْ ثِيَابِكِ وَصَنَعْتِ لِنَفْسِكِ مُرْتَفَعَاتٍ مُوَشَّاةٍ، وَزَنَيْتِ عَلَيْهَا. أَمْرٌ لَمْ يَأْتِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ.*
*17 وَأَخَذْتِ أَمْتِعَةَ زِينَتِكِ مِنْ ذَهَبِي وَمِنْ فِضَّتِي  الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُكِ، وَصَنَعْتِ لِنَفْسِكِ صُوَرَ ذُكُورٍ وَزَنَيْتِ  بِهَا.*
*18 وَأَخَذْتِ ثِيَابَكِ الْمُطَرَّزَةَ وَغَطَّيْتِهَا بِهَا، وَوَضَعْتِ أَمَامَهَا زَيْتِي وَبَخُورِي.*
*19 وَخُبْزِي الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتُكِ، السَّمِيذَ وَالزَّيْتَ وَالْعَسَلَ  الَّذِي أَطْعَمْتُكِ، وَضَعْتِهَا أَمَامَهَا رَائِحَةَ سُرُورٍ.  وَهكَذَا كَانَ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ.*
*20 «أَخَذْتِ بَنِيكِ وَبَنَاتِكِ الَّذِينَ وَلَدْتِهِمْ لِي، وَذَبَحْتِهِمْ لَهَا طَعَامًا. أَهُوَ قَلِيلٌ مِنْ زِنَاكِ*
*21 أَنَّكِ ذَبَحْتِ بَنِيَّ وَجَعَلْتِهِمْ يَجُوزُونَ فِي النَّارِ لَهَا؟*
*22 وَفِي كُلِّ رَجَاسَاتِكِ وَزِنَاكِ لَمْ تَذْكُرِي أَيَّامَ  صِبَاكِ، إِذْ كُنْتِ عُرْيَانَةً وَعَارِيَةً وَكُنْتِ مَدُوسَةً  بِدَمِكِ.

فهل عرفت الان انك معتوه ومتخلف متفرقش حاجة عن القطيع ؟؟؟؟

*


> *حيث أن المغالطة واضحة , فترجمة كلمة  whose genitals  تعني أعضاء ذكورتهم ولا تعني لحمهم , كما جاء بالترجمة  العربية لطبعة فان  دايكن , والسؤال هو لماذا ؟؟
> لماذا تعمد المترجم استبدال كلمة أعضاء ذكورتهم بكلمة لحمهم ؟؟*


*لانك جاهل يا متخلف
اولا الكلام دا موجه لدولتين مش لامراتين هما اسرائيل والسامرة اللى زنوا عن الرب وعبدوا الهه غريبة الكلمة اللى انت بتقول فان ديك ترجمها ليها لحم وهى اعضاء ذكرية فانت جاهل لا محالة لان المعنى المباشر لكلمة בָּשָׂר فى العبرية هى flesh يعنى لحم وليس عضو ذكرى
ويكمن ان تستخدم كناية عن الاعضاء التناسلية زى سفر التكوين
**11 فَتُخْتَنُونَ فِي لَحْمِ غُرْلَتِكُمْ، فَيَكُونُ عَلاَمَةَ عَهْدٍ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ
فالمقصود بلحم الغرلة هو ذلك الموجود فى العضو التناسلى 
*


> *والأمثلة كثيرة جداً ولا أعرف كيف يكون هذا كلاماً روحانياً
> 
> وأي روحانية تلك في أعضاء الحمير ومنيهم
> 
> ومداعبة البكارة والأثداء*


* 
فى فرق ايها الوثنى بين التغنى باثداء العاهرات والسب بهن الاباء 
وبين توبيخ من دنسوا اجسادهم بالخطية 

الله هنا يوبخ وليس يسب بهن الاب 
الله هنا يوبخ على زناهم وليس يوصف جمال اثداء عاهراته فى الجنة

فانت حقا متخلف متفرقش حاجة عن القطيع
*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يناير 2013)

> [FONT=&quot]إذا أستطيع أن أهديه لحبيبتي على أنه قصيدة غزل وليس كلام إلهي؟
> ياريت تراجع ردي على العضو اللي قبلك لن أتعب نفسي بكتابته مرتين
> قبل أن تتكلم عن ملك اليمين
> ولا تأتي بحيث قبل أن تحضر مصدره
> ...


*علشان اتكلم معاك لازم اعلمك الاول تقرا كونك جاهل فانت مطالب بالاتى

تجبلى نص مباشر على الاتى
*


> [FONT=&quot]ثم بالفعل حين تأتي ابنتك لتقرأ كيف أن مداعبة الأعضاء الحساسة أمر روحاني[/FONT]


*فين امر الرب بمداعبة الاعضاء الحساسة؟؟

*


> [FONT=&quot]الذي يحول الشتيمة والخرء والصدر والأفخاذ والسرة والفرج وأعضاء الحمير أموراً روحانية[/FONT]


*اكتبلى كل نص من دول علشان انا هخرجك من هنا على نقالة *[/FONT]


----------



## تكلم حتى أراك1 (23 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا عايز تركز كدا يا ننوص عينى علشان اثبتلك انك انسان معتوه متفرقش شئ عن القطيع قطيع امة محمد الوثنى
> الاخ كاتب
> **
> لكن لو رجع هذا المعتوه وقرا السفر من اوله هيقرا ان كل الكلام دا موجه لاسرائيل ليعرفها حزقيال النبى برجاساتها  وليس كلام موجه لامراة
> ...




يوبخ؟؟ هذا ليس سباباً طبعاً أليس كذلك؟
هذا ردح سافر بألفاظ جنسية لم ينطقها مايك تايسون ولا أعتى مجرمي هالرلم
ولو تكلم عن القدس ولو وبخ
هذه ألفاظ إله؟
مدابعة الفرج والأثداء؟
هات لي طيب نص واحد قرآني سافر خادش للحياء؟ أتعنى كواعب أترابا؟ سبحان الله
أتقارن هذه بأعضاء الحمير ومني الخيل ؟
والله لو شتمك أباك بكلمات كهذه لما احتملت!!
بلاش.. قصدي لو وبخك 
وأما عم شتيمتك فلن أستغربها ممن هومثلك
بل سأقول لك ما قاله الشاعر: إذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضارباً فما شيمة أهل البيت غير الرقص؟
وسأقول أيضاً
إذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص فهي شهادة لي بأني كامل
وشهادة لكتابي وديني
سأذهب لصلاة المغرب حاضراً بالمسجد باذن الله
وسأدعو الله يهدي من بنا ضال عن الهداية

بالمناسبة.. أنت وفيّ جداً
ولا أشبهك بهذا بالكلب معاذ أو أوبخك كما الكتاب المقدس
أي أقول زنى لأعني طهارة
أو ثدي وفرج لأعني حمامة بيضاء وطفلة بريئة


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يناير 2013)

> [FONT=&quot]لاحظ هنا أنك تقارن كلام كتابك بكلام نسوة
> لهذا أنا حقاً أحترمك أنت إنسان متزن


*انا لن اقارن ابدا كلام الهى بكلام ذاك المعتوه الذى تتبعه
انا بس بوريك فى كتب الصحاح عندك ما تقراه 
فكيف ستشرح لابنتك القاصر كلام تلك الزوانى المجتمعين مع الزانية الكبرى لشرح ما يدور على سرير ازواجهن
ازاى هتشرحه لبنتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> [FONT=&quot]وأما بشأن الحديث الذي أوردته
> فيعلم أن العرب القدامى كانوا أكثر الناس غيرة
> ولو كان الحديث به مايُعيب لرفضه الرجل
> ثم هذا يتوقف على ما فهمته أنت من لفظة تلاعبها لم يقل تداعبها بالمناسبة
> [/FONT]


*عته وتخلف رسولك بيتكلم عن مداعبة الثيب 
دا كلام هتشرحه ازاى لبنتك؟
*


> [FONT=&quot]والأحاديث الأخرى أرجو أن تراجعها في البخاري النسخة الورقية ثم تأتيني بها وبمتنها[/FONT]


*عته وتخلف كونك محروج وفى نص هدومك من هذة الالفاظ الشوارعية فهذا شئ يخصك وحدك
وقولى ازاى هتشرح لبنتك قول ابن عباس الذى اقل ما يقال عنه انه لا يلفظه سوى تربية الشوارع


فهل هذة الالفاظ الشوارعية هتشرحها لبنتك كونها من تراث دينك البدوى

لما بنتك يا محمدى تسالك يا بابا يعنى ايه رفث هترد تقولها ايه؟
هتقولها يا بنتى الرفث هو باللغة العامية تنام مع مراتك ولزومه يعنى اللى هتعمله قبل الجماع ومن ذمنها الكلام الفاحش للمراة قبل الجماع

هتقولى بطل قلة ادب يا سافل انا ربى ميقلش كدا هقولك لا دا معناه حسب مفسرينك
*
*وقال عبد الله بن عمر   وطاوس   وعطاء  وغيرهم : الرفث الإفحاش للمرأة بالكلام ، لقوله : إذا أحللنا فعلنا بك كذا ، من غير كناية ،


*
* وقال **علي بن أبي طلحة * *، **عن **ابن عباس * *  : **الرفث : غشيان النساء والقبل والغمز ، وأن يعرض لها بالفحش من الكلام ، ونحو ذلك **  . *
*
هتشرحها لبنتك دى ازاى انشاء الله؟*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يناير 2013)

> يوبخ؟؟ هذا ليس سباباً طبعاً أليس كذلك؟
> هذا ردح سافر بألفاظ جنسية لم ينطقها مايك تايسون ولا أعتى مجرمي هالرلم
> ولو تكلم عن القدس ولو وبخ
> هذه ألفاظ إله؟
> ...


*السب لما انت تنرفزنى اعمل كما فعل محمد اسبك والعنك واقول مص ..... ابوك دا سب وقلة ادب 

ما ذكر فى سفر حزقيال هو ما فعلته اسرائيل مع الامم ومع الهتهم لان من طقوس العبادة لتلك الالهه هى ممارسة الجنس فسلمت جسدها لمعشوقيها وسلمت عذريتها ليهم وعبثوا فى كل جسدها وتركت الرب وزنت وراء الهه غريبة 

دا مش سب يا حبيبى دا تعريفهم برجاستهم اللى فعلوها مع الامم ودا كان امر الرب لحزقيال يعرف اسرائيل برجاستهم 

لم يقل لنا الله منتظركم اعضاء الحمير فى الجنة لكنه قال فى قرانك انكم منتظركم عاهرات اثدائهم ........

دا وصف جنسى ودا توبيخ على الخطية وشتان الفرق بين الاله القواد اللى بيغرى المؤمنين بيه ان يجاهدوا فى سبيل الله ليقابلوا حور العين وبين الاله القدوس اللى رفض الخطية ووبخ اسرائيل وعرفهم رجاساتهم اللى فعلوها مع الامم ليرجعوا للرب 


*


----------



## بايبل333 (23 يناير 2013)

> قالت: فخرج أبو زرع  والأوطاب تمخض، فلقي امرأة معها ولدان لها كالفهدين، يلعبان من تحت خصرها  برمانتين، فطلقني ونكحها، فنكحت بعده رجلاً ثرياً، ركب سرياً، وأخذ خطياً،  وأراح علي نعماً ثرياً، وأعطاني من كل رائحة زوجاً، وقال: كلي أم زرع وميري  أهلك، قالت: فلو أني جمعت كل شيء أعطانيه ما بلغ أصغر آنية أبي زرع .


مائة مائة يا معلم داة موجود فى دينك وفرحان به .؟
او مال لو هتحزن هيكون عندك أى,.


----------



## چاكس (23 يناير 2013)

عقله صغير اوى اللى داخل يسأل فى الكلام ده .. دماغه مليانه بتفاهات اسلامية 
واحد دينه بيقوله ان المرأة مجرد حيوان خادم للرجل .. هتفهموه ايه ده !!!!


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2013)

غريبة فعلاً ان يعترض شخص على الفاظ نصوص معينة بطريقة أقبح من ما يتصوره في شبهته... محتار اطلب الأدب ولا العلم..


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 يناير 2013)

*المسلم مهووس بالجنس والأعضاء التناسلية لدرجة لا يبحث في كل مكان إلا عنها. إذا كانوا قد فسروا مثل العذارى في الإنجيل تفسيرا جنسيا، فهل هؤلا يعقلون؟! المصيبة أن السائل يؤمن برسول مزواج بيدوفيلي، شتّام وسباب هو وصحابته اللصوص، ترأس عصابة سطو مُسلح وأشتُهر بأنه قاتل عدواني خبيث، إضافة طبعا الى جهله في كل شيء تقريبا في العالم، إبتداءا من أمور الدين والروحيات وإنتهاءا بِ "صدق رسول الله وكذبت بطن أخيك"! سبحان الله *


----------



## بايبل333 (23 يناير 2013)

*جنس أرهاب هذا ما يفكر فية المسلم على الارض فقط 
تقراء القرآن تجد كلام جنسى ليس رمزياً او مجازى لنكاح العذارى 
تقراء سيرة الرسول تجد انه يدخل على النساء التسع فى ساعة واحدة لا تعرف ماذا استفاد العالم من هذا الامر وكان يجلس على حجر زوجتة وهو يقرا القرآن ولا اعرف ما علا قة حجر النساء مع الرسول مرة ينزل الوحى ومرة يقراء الوحى 
تقراء السيرة بتاعت الصحابة تجد السفالة الجنسية بينهم والادالة كثيرة جداً
تقراء الكتاب المقدس تجد ان الله يتكلم عن معاقبة البشر للتعبد بالالهة الاخرى بالاموار الجنسية وهى اموار رمزية وضحها الحاخامات اليهودية والمفسيرين المسيحيين

ولكن عقل المسلم جنس فى جنس 
*​


----------



## مسيحى الى الابد (24 يناير 2013)

السيد المسيح قال (لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب)
وهذا الطفل البدوى قد نسى ان الة العرب هو قواد وتيس جنة الفجور والمجون وانهار الخمور الاسلامية
الى اللقاء ايها الطفل المسلم حين ارك فى بحيرة النار والكبريت مع سيدك صلعم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2013)

مسيحى الى الابد قال:


> السيد المسيح قال (لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب)
> وهذا الطفل البدوى قد نسى ان الة العرب هو قواد وتيس جنة الفجور والمجون وانهار الخمور الاسلامية
> الى اللقاء ايها الطفل المسلم حين ارك فى بحيرة النار والكبريت مع سيدك صلعم


*انا عارفه انه بعضهم يعل و يسبب الشلل الرباعي...معلش*

*بس حضرتك تفتكر انه دا اسلوب صح للبشاره و توصيلها؟ *

*يعني احنا ما نرضاش حد يقولنا يسوعك و البابا بتاعك و يا عباد الصليب نقوم احنا نرضاها للاخرين*

*القاعده الذهبيه تقول عامل الاخرين بمثل ما تحب ان تعامل به*

*كدا اي مسلم سواء كان غبي ولا ذكي ولا يشل ولا مخه نضيف هينفر منك لانك شتمت ما يعتقد هو انه مقدس و جليل عنده*

*و شكرا لك جزيلا*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2013)

تكلم حتى أراك1 قال:


> انت لا  تعرف اي شئ عن القوانين و الدساتير .. ففيها يأتي ذكر الزني و الشذوذ و  الفعل الفاضح .. و مع ذلك يعلم الجميع ان هذا مكتوب لتعليمنا ان لا نفعل  هذا الشر المنصوص عليه في القانون و الا عوقبنا بنصوص القانون .. و لا  يتهمه احد بانه ينشر الرزيلة
> 
> يأتي ذكرها ولكن بشكل منمق وأنيق وليس سافر محرج
> وبشكل قانوني صارم وليس سردي
> ...



نشيد الانشاد اليهودي يقرأ علنا يا هذا و احدي مطربات اليهود ofra haza او عفرا هزاع غنت منه مقاطع علنا و ليس هناك ما يخجل فيه لانه كلام عن منتهي العشق الصوفي الالهي بين الرب و شعب اسرائيل او كما يفسر بعضهم بين الرب و كنيسته...لماذا نخجل؟

الصغار لن نقرءه امامهم حتي يفهموا و ينضجوا

زي ما بنيجي احنا في الفقه الاسلامي نستني العيال يكبروا شويه نعلمهم احكام الطهاره و الجماع و الحيض و باحاديث محمد

و ساعتها تقولون لا حياء في الدين لانها احاديث تعلم الدين

و نحن نقول لكم لا حياء في اسفار الكتاب المقدس ايضا!!!!!!!!

ستقولون لنا هل تقرءونها في الشارع سارد و اقول هل تستطيع انت الكلام في احكام الحيض في الشارع؟؟؟؟؟؟ نفس الشئ

هذا اول رد و ثاني رد انه مقياس العيب يتغير ما هو عيب الان قد لا يكون عيب من 1000000 سنه

دا شئ نسبي يعني و الالفاظ المخجله شئ نسبي بيتغير كمان الي حضرتك بتقوله في الشارع مكنش ينفع يتقال من 40 سنه

كدا ولا ايه؟

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2013)

ااااااااااه يقطعني نسيت

الاخوه الي بيعايبوا علي كلام العهد القديم (الخليع) بيشتموا في الشارع و علي النت للمسيحيين احيانا اقذع الالفاظ التي لا تقال الا و تشعر بقشعريره البدن...مش كدا؟

ارجو ترك ملحوظتي الصغيره دي للقراءه

سلام


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (24 يناير 2013)

شباب لما تتعبوا انفسكم فى الرد اظن من يذكر التعاليم المسيحيه بسوء لينظر الى التعاليم الاسلاميه التى وضعها صلعم و مافعلته فى العالم الان


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2013)

مثال مثالي جدا لفكر المسلم الجنسي!


----------

